# GT: Game 73 - Clippers vs. Nuggets 4/4



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Apr 4
7:30 pm
TV: FSN, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Whatever the Clippers did the last 2 times they played the Nuggets seemed to work very well, I hope they use that tactic for success again. It goes without saying every game now is big.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got a feeling that playoff contention will go down to the wire. Must win! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

k im disliking the clippers website right about now. this time i see three different channels to see this game. in the scores/schedule list, it says fsn, good news. but on the main page, where they have today's game and the next game, it shows the game wont be on any channels except nbalp. then on the bottom in the clippers calendar, it says the game will be on fsn prime ticket, which sucks cuz its just fsn2 and i wont be able to watch it.

someone confirm something for me plz


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

It's on FSN West.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

It's actually on prime ticket (fsnw2)


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Im going to the game tonite... I have 2 extra tickets.. for $140 each.. (total of $280)
Sec 102, Row 13, seats 9 & 10.. 

** SOLD... Thanks for looking !!

GO CLIPPERS !!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, one of the more bigger games of the season and I will miss it completely. Go Clippers!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

stupid prime ticket. the game was originally supposed to be on fsn west, but this useless **** was created and is pretty much the exact same thing as fsn west 2. this alteration gives fsn another excuse to not show clipper games on fsn west. u ppl who get both channels should be grateful and appreciative that u can watch most of the clip games. weak ****


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Denver is hot, making everything right now. Shooting 9-9.
Clips on the other hand with a couple of horrible shots from mobley and cassell

23-9 Denver


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Clips have no defense against the 3...

All I can say is thank God the Dodgers game is on as an alternative.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

M-Blade said:


> Clips have no defense against the 3...
> 
> All I can say is thank God the Dodgers game is on as an alternative.


They absolutely can't swing to cover the corners, unbelievable.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

A ridiculous amount of fast breaks for denver, now shooting 11-11.
27-11 Denver


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nice 3 for Radman!

Anthony hits a jumper

Cassell misses

Denver misses their first shot.

Cassell hits one.

Maggette fouls.

Patterson makes both free throws.

Radman for another! :clap: 

31-19 denver 2:38 in the 1st quarter


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

denver shooting 12-13 from the floor. so where was the sense of urgency that dunleavy was talking about


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

and why is marcus ****ing camby dominating us offensively. ****ing sad


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Camby lays it in

Radman hits his third trey in a row! :banana: :banana: 

Anthony sinks a three

Maggete dunks it

Anthony misses

Cassell hits a three! :clap: 

Steal for Cassell!

Long pass to Mags for a sweet lay in!

Short jumper for denver

Cassell misses

End of first 38-29 Denver


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

end of 1st: 38-29 nuggets up.

absolutely terrible defense by the clips, nuggets shooting 15-18 FG in the 1st. doesnt even matter how high-powered our offense if we dont play any d.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Rebraca and Livingston come in

Mags sinks a long jumper

Livingston fouled

Rebraca to Brand for two

Camby makese another :curse: 

Livingston gets bumped and misses

Clips turn it over for another Denver fast break

Another Clips turnover :curse: :curse: 

Foul on livingston

45-33 Denver


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette dunks

Maggette hits a jumper

Timeout, Clips down by ten

47-37 Denver 
8:37 in the second


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorriest defensive performance of the year... but on the bright side at least Maggette's hitting his jump shots for once.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Sorriest defensive performance of the year... but on the bright side at least Maggette's hitting his jump shots for once.


goes to show u offensive power is nothing without a little defense. too bad his shots wont count for **** when the clips get blown out


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... the Clips are seriously about to give up 70+ points at the half.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

**** the clippers. i spit on the team.

forget the playoffs, just forfeit the rest of the games and pack it in.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

thank god i didnt have to watch this pile of crap on fsn prime ticket. now i'm glad i dont the channel in my area. time to watch the colbert report to cheer me up


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> **** the clippers. i spit on the team.


You are not a true Clippers fan. I spit on you.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

27-12 run in the third Q wow. My TV Broke so I can't watch the game 

From the box score, I like everything but Mobley. 0-3 from the field, seems like he's struggling or is it because he never got any shots in the flow of the offense? Like I said, I don't have the game on.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i reserve the right as a fan to criticize the team when they dont play well, especially when the first half was that awful. i'll admit to eating crow if they can pull this out, but the first half was just unbearable to watch, even on gamecast. absolutely no effort at all. of course i want them to win, but the clips might have just dug a hole too deep they wont be able to climb out of


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Holy ****... this is unbelievable. Clips are more than making up for their first half woes.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

There is a difference between criticizing a team for playing awful and for forfeiting your status as a fan based on how the season is going. True fans stick around through even the most awful moments.

Tie game, by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

squeemu said:


> There is a difference between criticizing a team for playing awful and for forfeiting your status as a fan based on how the season is going. True fans stick around through even the most awful moments.
> 
> Tie game, by the way. :biggrin:


Wow! That's a huge swing... damn Dermarr hits a 3.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Cassell for the two point lead 101 -100
...101-101 101 -102


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

This game is intense! 2 point lead with just a few minutes left...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

squeemu said:


> There is a difference between criticizing a team for playing awful and for forfeiting your status as a fan based on how the season is going. True fans stick around through even the most awful moments.
> 
> Tie game, by the way. :biggrin:


i didnt forfeit anything. that spit remark came out of absolute disgust with the way the clips played in the first half. and i am getting real tired of their inconsistency. if they had played a lick of defense in the first half this game would be a blowout for the clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon Defense!

A win here puts the magic number to 2!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

3 Seconds left, LA up 1.

All Clips need to do is inbound and hit both FT's.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam shooting two with 2.3 left. Denv has a TO left.

Sam hits 1/2. Time out Nuggs, Clips up 2.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's hoping for very good defense on the Clippers part...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vladi knocked it away and Patterson missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clips win! 111-109


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

What a win!!! 20 down at half... solid D only gave up around 32 points in the 2nd half...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't see the game but damn what a comeback. Not sure how the Clippers got down so much but great adjustment in the 2nd half whatever that was.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Great win for the Clips. Not only that but Carmelo got ejected. haha
Also, its the second best comeback in franchise history.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Huge win, down 20 at half and to comeback and win it was just amazing. I really think we needed this win, I did not want to see us lose another game down the stretch.

The more games we win the more rest we can give to our starters.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

OOO i got a lot of crow to eat tonite. definitely buying this game on google video. but that defense first half was atrocious. any other team could have easily ran away with this game and it would be over the first half. hope they bring it in phx tomorrow nite


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Box Score:

Sam Cassell: 19 Points/10 Dimes/4 Rebounds/3 Steals/4 Turnovers 7-18 FG, 1-6 3PT 4-5 FT 21:03 Min

Sam got himself a double double, but his shooting behind the arc seems horrible. 4 turnovers to 3 Steals is just awesome!

Cuttino Mobley: 6 Points/2 Rebounds/1 Assist 1-5 FG 4-4 FT 11:55 Minutes

Cat didn't play much, but had decent numbers for the amount of time he recieved. Either way, Cat can't continue shooting poorly from the field as he did today.

Elton Brand: 18 Points/11 Rebounds/3 Dimes/2 Steals/3 Blocks/3 Turnovers 7-14 FG 4-5 FT 30:22 Min

Mr. Consistency does it again. Grabs 10+ boards, scores effieciently from the field while shooting 50%, doesn't turn it over more then he assists. Not to add the 3 blocks and 2 steals he had. 

Chris Kaman: 14 Points/8 Rebounds/2 Assists/1 Steal/6 Turnovers 6-9 FG 2-2 FT 33:12 Minutes

Kaman, Kaman, Kaman. Every game is a different story, and looking at his stat line(besides turnovers), he had a very solid game, considering he had to go against one of the best Centers when healthy in Camby. Scores 14 points on 9 FG Attempts and grabs 8 rebounds. 

Vladimir Radmanovic: 18 Points/3 Assists/1 Steal/1 Turnover 6-10 FG 4-6 3PT 2-4 FT 28:58 Minutes

Vladi came in and did just what the Clippers wanted when they dealt Wilcox for him. Hitting 4 shots behind the arc, using his size to his advantage on defense and getting more assists then turnovers. 

Corey Maggette: 17 Points/4 Rebounds/3 Assists/1 Steal 8-13 FG 1-1 3PM 0-1 FT 12:05 Minutes

Maggette played 12 minutes, and took more Field Goal attempts then that. Normally, I'd be complaining, but hey, Corey made his shots for once. Maggs also took care of the ball and did not turn it over all game.

Shaun Livingston: 7 Points/7 Assists/3 Rebounds 3-6 FG 1-1 FT 16:13 Minutes

Very solid game by young Shaun Livingston. Dropping 7 assists without turning the ball over once against a pretty good Nuggets squad. Also making half his field goal attempts. Now only if this can boost Shaun's confidence.

Zeljko Rebraca: 6 Points/2 Rebounds/2 Assists/1 Turnover 3-3 FG 10:04 Minutes

Rebraca came in and did a solid job, playing solid defense, grabbing rebounds and hitting his field goal attempts. Now only if he can stay healthy.

Walter McCarty/Quinton Ross: No Comment on either.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad i missed the firsthalf hahha


damn 82% shooting **** is that some kinda record damn 


WOW i turned the TV on and the first thing i saw was Corey maggette miss a dunk

HAHAHAHAHAAH



and at that point it was close and man boy was it an exciting game...we shoulndt have been down

by as much as we should have but what a great game my brother went to it luckyass 

can anyone tell me a little more about buying videos from Google video??

i had not heard of that, i would certainly like to buy the Clippers Playoff Clinching game 



can anyone PM me with some more in fo Thanks :biggrin: 

clips_r_teh_wieners??


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what format are the files from Google Video???

is the quality crisp enough maybe to burn to a dvd 


any input would be appreciated


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i'll just post it for eveyrone to see if they want to as well.

i get to the google video site by typing "google video" in google's search. of course that's not the only way but i couldnt find another link. click on the first site, then "nba basketball games," then the LA clippers. there they have the most recent videos that were put up by google. this denver game should come out in about 2 days, but damn i can hardly wait. 

to buy it, click on a video and u can purchase it for 3.95. u will then downlaod the google video player and the game will be broadstreamed. i think the rest u can figure out for urself, if u want to replay a video u have bought before u need to open the movie file that was saved.

finally, u need to make a google account for this if u dont alreayd have one for gmail.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> what format are the files from Google Video???
> 
> is the quality crisp enough maybe to burn to a dvd
> 
> ...


no unfortunately not that crisp cuz it would be gigs, and too big a dl or even broadstream. but it is still high quality nonetheless and i am very happy that i can buy past games that were memorable


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

What a win 
:clap: :banana: :cheers: :biggrin: :raised_ey :yes: :laugh: :allhail: :allhail: :razz: :gbanana: :shy: :lucky: :rock: :sfight: :starwars: :twave: :mob: :basket: :jam: :makeout: :nah:  :jawdrop: :jawdrop:  ity: :usa: :usa: :usa: :wiz: :rofl: :rofl: :djparty: :djparty: :rocket: :cannibal:


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I was hoping the ultimate troll/homer NugzFan would have posted in here after the first half only to get pwned later in the thread.

I wish I could have seen this game.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

What's with the Clippers defense recently? They were getting roasted the last game too. 

No effort or execution + hot Denver shooting in first half = horrible flashbacks of past Clippers games with guest appearences by Michael Olowakandi and Rick Brunson.

Still happy for the W, but it shouldn't be so painful!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't believe no one mentioned the solid defensive presence that Ross played in this game. The difference in the second half was putting in Ross for defense and putting Brand on Gamby. This guy was torching the Clippers in the first half, everything he threw went in. What else could you say about Ross, he literally took Carmelo out of the game. He got so frustated that he was thrown out of the game. He also played solid team defense, he was able to rotate on the open man to contest the shot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"no unfortunately not that crisp cuz it would be gigs, and too big a dl or even broadstream. but it is still high quality nonetheless and i am very happy that i can buy past games that were memorable"


oh ok thanks, hmm cuz i wanted to put some games no my ipod after i buy them 

thats a good price, buti read somewhere that you can download htem in iPod ready format

or in .avi...is this true???


or you can only "stream" it however many times you want after you buy it?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Ross makes a huge difference, and he doesn't even get all of the flashy plays. That guy should be sixth man of the year or something. I just hope the Clippers can start playing better defense or pull in a few more defensive players, because you can't rely on one man to make most of the stops. Especially if that man has recurring back problems.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

yea, let's trade CMags for Marcus Camby. :biggrin:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> "no unfortunately not that crisp cuz it would be gigs, and too big a dl or even broadstream. but it is still high quality nonetheless and i am very happy that i can buy past games that were memorable"
> 
> 
> oh ok thanks, hmm cuz i wanted to put some games no my ipod after i buy them
> ...


yes to the second part. which means u can go on any computer in the world with ur google account, dl the google video player and stream the game that u bought


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I will give this win to Livi, Q and Vlad who cut the lead down from 20 to 5 with their defence and offence in the 3rd quarter. If they had not come out and play like they did this game would have been a blowout. 

Q is the reason that Carmelo started missing shots and got tossed out of the game. Q got him so frustrated that he hit the ball to the stands.

Vlad made some big shots in the third quarter

It was nice to see Livi lead the offence in the 3rd. The guy continues to improve, I think that he will be ready to start next season. 


Playoffs here we come :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Go Clippers Go :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bad news guys. i dont think google video uploaded the denver game so now i cant watch the greatest comeback this season. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

if any of u recorded the game somehow on anything, please lemme kno cuz i have to be able to watch this.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> bad news guys. i dont think google video uploaded the denver game so now i cant watch the greatest comeback this season. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> if any of u recorded the game somehow on anything, please lemme kno cuz i have to be able to watch this.


It's there now

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=team%3ALos_Angeles_Clippers&so=1


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> It's there now
> 
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=team%3ALos_Angeles_Clippers&so=1


HALLELUJAH

i kno wat i'm doing for the next 2 and a half hours.

thx man


----------

